# Prestwick St Nicholas GC



## needmoreclub (Apr 23, 2013)

I had the pleasure of accompying our current champion for a round prior to his Champion of Champions tie over St Nicholas last Friday. On arrival the weather seemed determined to spoil things for us as it rained persistently throughout the round. We received a friendly welcome in the pro shop and off we went. The course presentation was superb considering the winter we've just had and how cold April has been, with the definition of the fairways complementing the efforts made by the greenstaff. Not being the longest of courses it protects itself by the deep beautifully prepared reveted bunkers, having found the left hand greenside one at the third only the most skillful of golfers would be able to escape first time, i finally admitted defeat and came out sideways. The pace of the greens was impressive on all eighteen greens, but what impressed most was the ability to drain and stay puddle free throughout our round. Also seeing multiple greenstaff out seeding divots and being prepared to stop and have a bit of banter with us despite the down pour was great. After finishing our round we retreated to the clubhouse for some tea and sympathy. The welcome we got was great, all the bar and catering staff made us feel very welcome and even showed interest in our days golf. If you're planning a visit to Ayrshire be sure and pop in to St Nicholas, well for a visit for a very nice golf course and great welcome.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed your day it's a cracking course no doubt and one Im proud to be a member of. 

Let me know if you want another whack round it during the summer holidays and I will be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## needmoreclub (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks very much 'F', i'll take you up on that if you don't mind, really enjoyed it, shame about the weather though, likewise if you fancy a 'workout' i'll treat you to a round at Beith, i said i'd take 'the craw' and anyone else that fancies it when the weather picks up.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 23, 2013)

needmoreclub said:



			Thanks very much 'F', i'll take you up on that if you don't mind, really enjoyed it, shame about the weather though, likewise if you fancy a 'workout' i'll treat you to a round at Beith, i said i'd take 'the craw' and anyone else that fancies it when the weather picks up.
		
Click to expand...

fabians pram sorry golf trolley would wreck beith


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2013)

bigslice said:



			fabians pram sorry golf trolley would wreck beith
		
Click to expand...


Better not mention your foot prints then if that's the case


----------

